# Solved: Bsod stop: 0x0000007f, (0x0000000000000008, 0x0000000080050031, 0x00000000000



## GreatWhiteNorth (May 24, 2010)

BSOD STOP:

0X0000007F, (0X0000000000000008, 0X0000000080050031, 0X00000000000406F8, 0XFFFFF80002E57E58)

0X0000007F, (0X0000000000000008, 0X0000000080050031, 0X00000000000406F8, 0XFFFFF80002E86E58)

Have been having this problem - any ideas what is causing it?


----------



## petan (Apr 26, 2010)

hi include more informations about it


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (May 24, 2010)

Sorry I've had 4 crashes this morning! And now if I try to copy anything the computer hangs.

New STOP's - same 1st parts different last part.

0XFFFFF80002E9BE58)
0XFFFFF80002E8BE58)


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (May 24, 2010)

This has been going on for almost 2 months. 
Last week replaced: 
1 the Mother Board
2 the Hard Drive
3 the Keyboard

Have just done a clean installed of Windows 7 on May 20, 2010 & no problems until this morning.

Am also running ZoneAlarm - which I read on a Microsoft Forum might be an issue so I've switched it off.


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (May 24, 2010)

2 months ago Dell replaced the keyboard but in the process the Technichian didn't reconnect the fan. The following day I noticed that the computer was running slower & slower & then I realised that the fan was not running so I shut it down. 

Dell came back & re-connected the fan, but I still have my original processor & RAM. It seems everything else has been replaced. 

Can't figure out if it's software related or hardware?


----------



## petan (Apr 26, 2010)

it may be your ram start a memory check in control panels


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (May 24, 2010)

They are coming today to replace my RAM!

I've come to the conclusion that I only get BSOD when the computer has been running for a while - in other words it's HOT & the whole thing relates to the fan being disconnected!


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (May 24, 2010)

On May 28 Dell replaced the RAM & the Processor - haven't had any problems since then!


----------

